# OT what do you do?



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

Didnt really get a chance to ask at teh meeting..but what do most of you do for line of work?


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

marina shores dock hand


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

My self i am in Real Estate, for a local firm here in Tidewater. And beer tester and fisherman.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

I am a Senior internal Auditor/Fraud Specialist for the Navy Exchange. I get to travel the world and yes I love my job just not my boss lmao.

Oh yea I am a degreed accountant and have been doing taxes for years so any P.S.Y.C.O that needs their taxes done or needs help I will do them for free.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

Environmental Consultant


----------



## elhazzja (Dec 14, 2004)

in the Navy but bout to get out and start disabilty.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Seafood Wholesaler.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Senior Analyst/Accountant who*

considers auditors a pain in the keister.

J/K ken


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

plastics extrusion tecnition...right now i'm mixing paint(40gls at a time)go figure...


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Retired police Lieutenant. Retired 12 years ago so can't help ya out of any tickets  .


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

Professional FIrefighter....

thats the reason i came back here ...screw NY


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Telephone Tech.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

- Transportation Planner
- GIS Hack
- Environmental Consultant

Hey rockhead, maybe we need to share some war stories.........


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I work for the biggest, dumbest, most stuipd, butt fugly ohhhh I forgot I am self-employed  . Install and repair of school equipment


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Shooter said:


> I work for the biggest, dumbest, most stuipd, butt fugly ohhhh I forgot I am self-employed  . Install and repair of school equipment


For a moment I thought we were working for the same boss.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm a "NORM!" (if you've ever seen the TV Show "Cheers") - uh, that is to say - unemployed (self-employed?) accountant. I too have been doing taxes for years but I won't do them for free. However I do work for beer.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*9-1-1 dispatcher*

for 17 yrs and volunteer firefighter and bouncer.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Product Designer since 1961, Father since 1971, Grandfather since 2001,Saltwater Fisherman since 1945, Tinckerer since I was able to hold a tool.
The wife allways says; "You are the best" Even when she out-fishes me!


----------



## countingdown (Jun 16, 2005)

navy and counting down with one year left.


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

I make the newsletter pretty. Which is still in design stage.

A contracted graphic designer for NASA Langley

Percy


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

profesional saltwater...skunk fisherman..........

If ya got tha skunk.I must be near.this summer has been tha pits!  

But on tha serious side.I am an Ocean Exports Agent...

Ya got tha freight.we'll ship it

Wilber.I got lost in some emails, ta day.that's what happens when ya play hooky....I'll get with tha boss tamorrow.....


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Electronics Technician.
Coastie with about 13 years and counting down.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

johnnyleo11 said:


> Electronics Technician.
> Coastie with about 13 years and counting down.


former GM that was with TACLET south


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

damn AL./..as long as you don't get into them dang "nothings"...i would rather get a skunk anyday...


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Rattler,
I don'no about that skunk preference. Nothings have such an earthy smell but are about as easy to catch as skunks. I've heard that skunks are much easier to catch if you have beer, beanburgers and boiled eggs as a snack :--|'ve never tried it though. I prefer 'nothings'  .


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

isit on my ass all day and oh yea work at willoughby pier and then sit on my ass some more


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

I took my avocation and made it my vocation so that my business could justify my toys. I own a computer store in Newport News... now in our 18th year of business.

Am also the Head Writer for a national producer of scenario paintball games. And a Senior Admin for Stronger Than All (STA) - an online gaming league.

Jim


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Been in the printing bidness for 35 years and always will be I guess.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Party planner extremest*

Im in the navy as a machinest.2nd class .


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

Nothing more exciting than working for an insurance company here (underwriter)! 
Probably shouldn't have put that out there, but since everyone's sharing. Don't beat me up too bad.


----------



## bscheel (Jun 16, 2005)

Manage Dish Network Installation company... anyone interested in getting rid of COX or Direct TV drop me a line.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Mnaufacturing engineer for a marine electroics company.


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm in the Navy, I'm an airframes and hydrulics tech.,on the MH53E (the big helicopters you can see from the willoughby pier)and I also paint them things. ASSASIN
Tidewater P.S.Y.C.O.'s Fearless Leader


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

bassassasin2 said:


> I'm in the Navy, I'm an airframes and hydrulics tech.,on the MH53E (the big helicopters you can see from the willoughby pier)and I also paint them things. ASSASIN
> Tidewater P.S.Y.C.O.'s Fearless Leader




Gotta luv them Sh#$tters.......I werked and A/C'ed them 46's...........rather be on a 53 than crash in a 46.funny.werked on a 46 that was older than me


----------



## NavyChick (May 27, 2005)

bassassasin2 said:


> I'm in the Navy, I'm an airframes and hydrulics tech.,on the MH53E (the big helicopters you can see from the willoughby pier)and I also paint them things. ASSASIN
> Tidewater P.S.Y.C.O.'s Fearless Leader


So how many people here are in the Navy? I've only been in since February 28, not a long time like most of you guys probably are. I'm down at nuke school in South Carolina and I'm going to be a nuke ET so eventually I'll be like Homer Simpson (except not eating donuts so much), but right now I just study. All the time, and just about everyday too.

NavyChick


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

NavyChick said:


> So how many people here are in the Navy? I've only been in since February 28, not a long time like most of you guys probably are. I'm down at nuke school in South Carolina and I'm going to be a nuke ET so eventually I'll be like Homer Simpson (except not eating donuts so much), but right now I just study. All the time, and just about everyday too.
> 
> NavyChick


shoulda gona Coast Guard..... haha


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

NavyChick said:


> So how many people here are in the Navy? I've only been in since February 28, not a long time like most of you guys probably are. I'm down at nuke school in South Carolina and I'm going to be a nuke ET so eventually I'll be like Homer Simpson (except not eating donuts so much), but right now I just study. All the time, and just about everyday too.
> 
> NavyChick


I did the same thing, myself. Took the first reactor plant on the USS Virginia to the point of sustained criticality for its very first time. Those were the days! LOL

Jim


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

JimInVA said:


> I did the same thing, myself. Took the first reactor plant on the USS Virginia to the point of sustained criticality for its very first time. Those were the days! LOL
> 
> Jim


wow that sounds safe


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

NIH Emerging Leaders Intern


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Job?*

Drywall.... Walls and Ceilings. Hang,finish, and do most any texture including plaster.

Retired navy.

My secondary job.......driving the wife*#!^#* nuts


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

JimInVA said:


> I did the same thing, myself. Took the first reactor plant on the USS Virginia to the point of sustained criticality for its very first time. Those were the days! LOL
> 
> Jim


I knew there was something warped in your brain. Now I know what  .

Navychick,
Be careful about posting with these roughnecks. Some of them bite  .


----------



## manluvbeach (Aug 28, 2003)

*Job?*

Master Chief Gas Turbine Guy! Just went over 20 yrs, looking 30 straight in th eye!!!

Hang in there NavyChick, it gets better!!!


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Advisor said:


> I knew there was something warped in your brain. Now I know what


Yep... see what all that radiation has done to my brain? How else could one explain why I so enjoy hanging out with the likes of you, Rory, Catman... and the rest of this PSYCO crew!?!

Jim


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i'm a line cook @ the princess anne... only job i've ever had where i love sweating, getting my arse kicked, and dealing with wait-staff and members  gotta love the restuarant bid'ness :--|


----------



## Ruedy (Oct 10, 2000)

Laid off Sr. Designer in the shipbuilding business (mostly Navy ships), but going back to work end of August..........BUMMER!

Also, ex-Navy.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Roofer / Owner , and it,s got it,s Up,s and down,s  23 years


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Police officer in a bad neighborhood


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

Purveyor of fine craft brewed adult beverages.

Life is good!


----------



## ShoreFisherman (Oct 18, 2003)

*AME1 aircraft ejection seats and a/c*

Used to be an ET (electronics tech). [Part time skater ( that seems to be all i can catch lately)]. 14 down 6 to go, then I have to get a real job.  If it breaks I can fix it, if it breaks while your flying I can get you out of it.

for you guys just been in just a little while, there is alot of navy to explore. (ex: i have sw,aw,pj,dv pins) dont get stuck doing the same thing every tour.

shore


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i think mr. freddrum has the best job...i know i'd drink up all the profits...


----------



## redsoxfan (Jun 21, 2005)

Deputy Sheriff- Work the jail, enjoy telling the "bad guys" if they had behaved they could have gone fishing.


----------



## redsoxfan (Jun 21, 2005)

NavyChick said:


> So how many people here are in the Navy? I've only been in since February 28, not a long time like most of you guys probably are. I'm down at nuke school in South Carolina and I'm going to be a nuke ET so eventually I'll be like Homer Simpson (except not eating donuts so much), but right now I just study. All the time, and just about everyday too.
> 
> NavyChick


Hope you look better in your undies than Homer does in his!


----------



## redsoxfan (Jun 21, 2005)

redsoxfan said:


> Hope you look better in your undies than Homer does in his!


You can tell I'm not Navy- I meant to say skivies


----------



## kinnakeettom (Sep 25, 2004)

Retired mechanical engineer, Whirlpool Corp.
Still work memorial day to labor day, doing maint. for a realty firm here on the island, and after this summer it will be my last. Way too many people now mistakenly think of Hatteras as a resort, not
its a national park, and I truely miss the southern dialect, the only true english, magnolias, and spanish moss.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Tom, I feel your pain and also remember when you could count more tags on the Island that were from Carolina alone (not to mention the other southern states) than the ones from north of the Mason-Dixon.

Oh yeah I'm in the commercial Ship Repair business and have been since '78. A Dockmaster on just about anything that can pick up Boats or Ships up to 50,000 long tons and currently a production Superintendant as well.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

country club head tennis professional. its hell i tell ya


----------



## beermanrick (Mar 14, 2005)

Haven't posted alot but, I'm a beer man. Worked for Legend for 10 years.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Remember all you new guys/gals you too can become a PSYCO all you have to do is join us at a meeting and sign up for the monthly newsletter. Just PM or email me and I will add you to the mailing list [email protected] 

Best of all its free


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Hey Ken know you would not moon a Viking fan wouldya ole buddy!!  


He He He He He He He He He He He He

Rick


----------



## E7O (May 11, 2005)

Active duty Marine Gunnery Sergeant.... looking at retiring pretty soon.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

full time fish pimp... part time squid...


----------



## NavyChick (May 27, 2005)

redsoxfan said:


> Hope you look better in your undies than Homer does in his!


I can definitely confirm that.  Truthfully, I don't mind the intensity of nuke school. The thing about my job that can be difficult is being in charge of sixteen 18-25 year-old males (I'm class leader). Most of them are pretty good usually, but there are a couple bad apples that can make the good ones worse.  

NavyChick


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello all. Sorry I've not been able to make a meeting yet and the heat has dampened my fishing spirit. I do Loss Prevention For JCPenneys, I'm the Courtesy Officer for Lakeshore Apts, I'm a bouncer at The Ice Sports Bar & Grill, and I am the Owner/Lockout Technician at "Locked Not". I then fish in my spare time.  


Love,Peace,and Chicken Grease
Take Some One Fishin!!!


----------



## GoCowboys (May 27, 2005)

Husband is Electrician in the navy. Will be moving to Mississippi in Dec so trying to catch some fish before we leave. I just sit home being fat and pregnant!! But hey I can eat all I want!!


----------



## luvcabrera (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm an Army Watercraft Engineer. MOS 88L.

I am the NCOIC for the Maritime Training Dept at Ft Eustis.

Spent 12 years Navy before switching to Army. Was never at home so I made the switch. Prior Nuke MM and cross rated to GSE. Made Chief and then made the switch. Many thought I was crazy, but at least now I have quality of life at home and got to see two of my three babies be born. The third was born 11 days after I deployed when the war kicked off in Iraq.

1 1/2 years I retire.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Surgery*

I own a company that provides first assistants to O.B. doctors when they do c-sections, and all other services except cardiac. All of us are trained to assist open heart surgery but it is a closed market. The heart guys hire their own people.I was trained at Eastern Virginia Medical School. Before that I was a navy corpsman and a surface air diver. I dove for many years with T.W. He was the dive Master. We actually had top secret clearances for the stuff we did on nuclear subs and such. I was a corpsman at SBU ( Special Boat Unit ) 24 Little Creek.


----------

